# Bleeding Cowboy Font



## bwitherspoon (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anyone successfully embroidered the "Bleeding Cowboy" Font?

This may be a duplicate, if it is, I'm sorry, I can't find my original post. . . 

Thank you,

Brett


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

bwitherspoon said:


> Has anyone successfully embroidered the "Bleeding Cowboy" Font?
> 
> This may be a duplicate, if it is, I'm sorry, I can't find my original post. . .
> 
> ...


I digitized two logos for one customer using that Font, but the bleeding part or holes call for custom digitizing if that's what you mean, ie. using running and satins to build the body of the letters, etc. Too much editing involved if you were to try to use the TTF.


----------

